# Problem mit Matrix Programm



## Adi | tmine (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute ich breuchte mal n paar gute idden wie ich mein Matrix Prog. noch verbessern könnte ^^ 
Hab mal was geschriben, aber irgendwie ises nochn bisschen laam

folgendes möchte ich noch einbauen, weiss aber nicht wie: 
1.Im film kommen die Buchstaben / Zahlen und so von oben, und nicht von unten...
2. Die ändern sich ja andauernd, wärend sie über den Bildschirm fahren
3. Es gibt wie so eine Spur, die zeichen gehen nach etwa 5 zeilen weg, oder verblassen

nun ich bin auf eure Ideen gespannt,.... 

thx schon ma 

gRuss Adi


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



aditmine hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute ich breuchte mal n paar gute idden wie ich mein Matrix Prog. noch verbessern könnte ^^
> Hab mal was geschriben, aber irgendwie ises nochn bisschen laam


Was ist ein „Matrix Prog.“?



aditmine hat gesagt.:


> folgendes möchte ich noch einbauen, weiss aber nicht wie:
> 1.Im film kommen die Buchstaben / Zahlen und so von oben, und nicht von unten...
> 2. Die ändern sich ja andauernd, wärend sie über den Bildschirm fahren
> 3. Es gibt wie so eine Spur, die zeichen gehen nach etwa 5 zeilen weg, oder verblassen


Ach so, dann meinst du wohl die aus den „Matrix“-Filmen bekannte Animation mit den grünen Schriftzeichen, die über den Bildschirm wandern?



aditmine hat gesagt.:


> nun ich bin auf eure Ideen gespannt,....


Sorry, aber meine Kristallkugel ist gerade in Reparatur. Deswegen musst du uns wohl oder übel doch selber verraten, wie die bisherige Umsetzung deines Programms aussieht und wo die konkreten Probleme auftauchen…

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Adi | tmine (21. Dezember 2006)

hi oke thx fürs schnelle Antworten, ....
Oke dann rück ich ihn halt raus den Quellcode  


```
/* Matrixstyle.c */
/* -----------------------------------
Autor: tmine
Datum 2.10.2006
Beschreibung: Matrix 
-----------------------------------
*/

#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <time.h>
#include <dos.h>
#include <conio.h>

int a(){
 printf("    ");   
}
int b(){
 printf(" ");   
}
int c(){
 printf("     ");   
}

int main()
{
     //Zufallsgenerator inizialisieren
     srand(time(0));
     //Variablen deklarieren
     int zufallszahl, zufallszahl2, zahl;
     int i=2, zaehler=0;
     char abstand=' ';
     system("color a");
       
     while(i>0){
     zaehler++;
     zufallszahl = rand() % 10;
     zufallszahl2 = rand() % 10;
     zahl = rand() %4;
     if (zahl==1) a();
     if (zahl==2) b();
     if (zahl==2) c();
     if (zaehler==5) {
        sleep(5);
        zaehler=0;
     }
     printf("%i %i ", zufallszahl, zufallszahl2);           
     }
}
```

Wie gesagt bis jetzt is es noch nix gutes, ...


----------

